# Passwort MySQL oder JAVA?



## spike (13. Apr 2005)

Hallo ich bin gerad dabei eine Anwendung zu Programmieren welche Zugriff auf eine MySQL Datenbank hat und möchte ich bevor die Verbindung aufgebaut wird eine Passwortabfrage durchgeführt wird wo sollte ich die Passwortabfrage implementieren auf den MySQL Server oder in der Java Anwendung?


----------



## sparrow (13. Apr 2005)

Ich würde sagen das kommt ganz darauf an was du machen willst.

Wenn du z. B. eine Applikation verwendest die als Front-End für eine Warenwirtschaft dient, dann würd ich einfach die Rechte über die SQL-Benutzer aufteilen und dann einfach Benutzer und Passwort bei der Anmeldung an die Datenbank verwenden.



Mit Java und Passwörtern ist immer so eine Sache ;-)


----------



## spike (13. Apr 2005)

gut ok danke erstmal werd dann mal gucken wie man das mit den passwörtern in mysql macht. ja das ist wohl war das mit den passwörtern über java ist wirklich so eine sache ;-)


----------



## Bleiglanz (13. Apr 2005)

hängt davon ab ob JEDER Benutzer auch als Benutzer in MySQL eingetragen ist (sowas spart man sich oft, weils ziemlich aufwändig ist)

oft nimmt man einen einzigen "festen" user für die DB und regelt das übrige dann vom Programm aus...


----------



## Dukel (13. Apr 2005)

Evtl. verschiedene "Rollen" (Admin, Kasse, ...) als MySql User anlegen (mit den entsprechenden Rechten, seit neuestem auch Views) und die Mitarbeiter als Java Passwort (evtl. dieses als Hash in einer Db Tabelle speichern und dann die Hashes immer vergleichen) einrichten und dann je nach Rolle ein bestimmter MySql User benutzen.


----------

